# Pull / Push / Legs & Abs



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

After reading higgz123's push pull legs thread and posting a similar routine i thought i would start my own thread because i didnt want to hijack higgz's thread. Anyway like i said my routine is very similar to the one he his doing but after rickski brought to my attention that i didnt have any isolation for my traps (and tbh my traps could do with some extra isolation) i decided to change it round a little bit. Also after dtlv74 posted his former routine it gave me a few idea's on how to change my own, so here is the routine im thinking of using:

*Workout A - Pull*

Deadlift

Barbell Row

Weighted Pull-Ups

Barbell Shrugs

Bicep Curls

*Workout B - Push*

Flat Bench Press

Incline Bench Press

Military Press

Lateral Raise

Dips

*Workout C - Legs/Abs*

Squats

Lunges

Romanian Deadlifts

Calf Raise

Weighted Crunches

The questions i have are, Exercise order- Is the order of exercises okay or should i change it? Also what sets/reps should i use? I was thinking of 5x5, the first 2 sets warm-up sets and then 3x5 working sets. Any comments greatly appreciated. Thanks lads.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

anyone?? :confused1:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Try putting you lateral raises before you military press, (I don't like training shoulders with chest), this will give your triceps time to recover a bit for your military press that way you can lift heavier. This will pre-exhaust you posterior delts helping improve your shoulders, your anterior should already be stimulated from working chest.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Hobbit JT said:


> Try putting you lateral raises before you military press, (I don't like training shoulders with chest), this will give your triceps time to recover a bit for your military press that way you can lift heavier. This will pre-exhaust you posterior delts helping improve your shoulders, your anterior should already be stimulated from working chest.


Thanks hobbit JT. i no alot of people dont like training chest and shoulders together but ive done this alot and never really felt any difference. Thats a good point you made about moving the lateral raise before the military press, besides that do you think this is g2g? Thanks for your input mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Anybody else have anything they want to add? good or bad. Thanks,


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would say you have got it correct.

Why would you want to pre-exhaust your delts doing lateral raises before military press? Your delts will already be pre-exhausted by your chest exercises and adding lateral raises before MP will not help you lift heavier MP. Go straight to MP and if you feel the need to do lat raises to finish your delts off.

Your tri's are indirectly hit by chest and delts and don't need time to recover by doing lateral raises as they are not directly hit, this is why some people don't directly work tri's


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it's a good un - very similar to mine as you've already noted. What kind of sets/reps are you looking at doing? Personally I like to keep it relatively moderate in volume and either do 3x8 per exercise or 4x6.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

My only real point worth mentioning is to try to leave 2 full rest days between leg day and pull day -

So train Mon, Weds, Fri, OR Tues, Thurs, Sat.

Otherwise it is a very sensible approach to getting alot bigger and stronger


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

martin brown said:


> My only real point worth mentioning is to try to leave 2 full rest days between leg day and pull day -
> 
> So train Mon, Weds, Fri, OR Tues, Thurs, Sat.
> 
> Otherwise it is a very sensible approach to getting alot bigger and stronger


Yes martin thats what i had planned, monday - pull, wednesday - push and friday - legs. Thanks for your input mate.



amurphy said:


> I would say you have got it correct.
> 
> Why would you want to pre-exhaust your delts doing lateral raises before military press? Your delts will already be pre-exhausted by your chest exercises and adding lateral raises before MP will not help you lift heavier MP. Go straight to MP and if you feel the need to do lat raises to finish your delts off.
> 
> Your tri's are indirectly hit by chest and delts and don't need time to recover by doing lateral raises as they are not directly hit, this is why some people don't directly work tri's


So should i keep the exercises in the order i had planned? Cheers mate.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I think it's a good un - very similar to mine as you've already noted. What kind of sets/reps are you looking at doing? Personally I like to keep it relatively moderate in volume and either do 3x8 per exercise or 4x6.


I was thinking of 5x5 with the first 2 sets warm-up sets. Slow negetives and explosive positives with 45 seconds rest between sets. Do you thin 3x8 or 4x6 would be better for size gains? Thanks mate.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Scott.EFC said:


> I was thinking of 5x5 with the first 2 sets warm-up sets. Slow negetives and explosive positives with 45 seconds rest between sets. Do you thin 3x8 or 4x6 would be better for size gains? Thanks mate.


5x5 would work fine - equally good IMO.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks dtlv74, going to start this workout on monday, good times!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

My new workout plan is nearly the same only i do incline db press instead of bb press, i do more abb workouts and i do ez bar curl for biceps. Looks good. I train 5x5


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

AB1990 said:


> My new workout plan is nearly the same only i do incline db press instead of bb press, i do more abb workouts and i do ez bar curl for biceps. Looks good. I train 5x5


Ye im going to be doing bb bench for a few weeks and when i need to mix things up ill switch to db. I enjoy the 5x5, like training to failure for a few weeks sometimes aswell but not to much because its so taxing on the cns. Might give HST a go later in the year to. Thanks for your input mate.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

So should i keep the exercises in the order i had planned? Cheers mate.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

cheers amurphy! :thumb:


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi just realised as i was writing my workout down for the gym tomorrow that on push day i have lateral raises but lateral raises are a pull exercise, any ideas on how i should fix this?


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Scott.EFC said:


> Hi just realised as i was writing my workout down for the gym tomorrow that on push day i have lateral raises but lateral raises are a pull exercise, any ideas on how i should fix this?


Keep them where they are. Front and side deltoids count as 'pushing' muscles, and that includes all exercises for them.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Keep them where they are. Front and side deltoids count as 'pushing' muscles, and that includes all exercises for them.


ok, cheers mate!


----------

